# anyone know this one song from that movie how high..?



## doggerjones (Aug 30, 2010)

i doubt it but ive searched for a while and i cant find it. its when jamal first meets silas and he gets in his car and they smoke that ivory blunt... starts at 11:38 on mine if that helps. they're each playing a different song before they meet, but I mean the one that starts playing right when jamal gets in his car. its just a chill sounding beat and i must know. not on the soundtrack

anyway thx


----------



## andar (Aug 30, 2010)

post a clip of the scene?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2010)

It's just a drum beat with a little tinkle or two, why on earth would you be after that


----------



## doggerjones (Aug 30, 2010)

cant find one anywhere on youtube or anywhere else maybe ill try to upload when i get home today. if anyone has the movie tho hopefully they know what i mean

also theres this one other song I'm looking for... the best I can describe it is that its just a rap song, kinda sad sounding and it samples like a Jimi Hendrix sounding clean guitar riff (sounds a bit like All Along The Watchtower). If anyone knows any song that sounds even remotely close to that then post it lol...

thx again


----------



## doggerjones (Aug 30, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> It's just a drum beat with a little tinkle or two, why on earth would you be after that


lol i know, im not sure why i put so much effort into finding it but it just sounded sick to me. i had a feeling it might just be a drum loop but i was hoping there was some song with it or something. none that u kno of?


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;aC-p0Hlkbl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC-p0Hlkbl8[/video]
[video=youtube;sjWQkTjFVKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjWQkTjFVKo&feature=fvst[/video]

*This one?*


----------



## AzNsOuLjAh27 (Aug 30, 2010)

man come one yo thats bob marley!! the song is called jammin!


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 30, 2010)

AzNsOuLjAh27 said:


> man come one yo thats bob marley!! the song is called jammin!


I don't think he was talking about that one.....I hope lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2010)

AzNsOuLjAh27 said:


> man come one yo thats bob marley!! the song is called jammin!


He is talking about after the "got blunt?" "got weed?" part where Jamal hops into Silas's car, i cranked it up and it's ok, very quiet though.


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is a complete soundtrack list:


"Part 2" - Method Man & Redman
"Round & Round (remix)"- Jonell & Method Man
"Cisco Kid" - Method Man & Redman featuring War and Cypress Hill
"America's Most" - Method Man & Redman
"Let's Do It" - Method Man & Redman
"We Don't No How 2 Act" - Redman
"N 2 Gether Now" - Limp Bizkit featuring Method Man
"Party Up" - DMX
"What's Your Fantasy" - Ludacris featuring Shawna
"Da Rockwilder" - Method Man & Redman
"Bring the Pain" - Method Man
"How to Roll a Blunt" - Redman
"All I Need" - Method Man featuring Mary J. Blige
"Big Dogs" - Method Man & Redman
"How High" - Method Man & Redman


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeh its a sample of Dru Hill- sleepin in ma bed (so so def remix)

[video=youtube;Jex26BlCl5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jex26BlCl5Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## doggerjones (Aug 30, 2010)

^ah ok.. so theres prob not a recorded version of the one they have.

ya I didn't mean Jammin or Cisco Kid, both chill songs tho. the one that plays like a second after that scene in the garry's mod video when jamal hops in his car and he's like that man that shit smells good as hell

alright cool. anybody have an idea on that other guitar sample song I was talking about? need to bring this search to an end once and for all


----------



## pickleslinger (Aug 30, 2010)

Cisco Kid man


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2010)

went on a mission for ya bros and found what you were after i think...

[video=youtube;H_Als2Piczk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_Als2Piczk&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2010)

could be this tho:

[video=youtube;SFZGmfM3D5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFZGmfM3D5g&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2010)

or maybe this :

[video=youtube;HdXnmSMaqZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdXnmSMaqZg&feature=related[/video]

think we have a winner!!! NOT DOH


----------



## doggerjones (Aug 30, 2010)

they were all pretty close but i dont know if its the same one... still all cool beats tho, especially the 2nd one. the one in the car is pretty much just 3 bass notes and then this electronicy sounding noise, then the same 3 notes and the noise again, and then 3 more bass notes but in a different key and a different electronic noise... then those 3 notes again and that same noise. then repeat the whole thing again i guess. i don't know it might be impossible to find for all i know, probably just some loop they had in the studio that they never used or something

thanks a ton for looking tho


----------

